# Washaun back on the team.



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 27, 2011)

Surprised this hasn't been posted.

Apparently Washaun Ealey decided to cone to Jesus, and has been reinstated to the UGA football team.

Honestly, I'm a little surprised. I guess he found out the market was sort of thin for a middlin' running back that got kicked off the team for lack of commitment. 


http://dogbytesonline.com/ealey-reinstated-42747/


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad to see him back...Now he needs to straighten himself up.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 27, 2011)

I think he just used up his ninth life. He better be a choir boy from here on out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Surprised this hasn't been posted.Apparently Washaun Ealey decided to cone to Jesus, and has been reinstated to the UGA football team.
> 
> Honestly, I'm a little surprised. I guess he found out the market was sort of thin for a middlin' running back that got kicked off the team for lack of commitment.
> 
> ...



It has.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2011)

Nothing like letting thugs play, just say "I'm sorry Mr Richt, I promise I won't do it a 4th time" and everythings good to go. No discipline.


----------



## riprap (Feb 27, 2011)

Indefinately in college football means, "not long."


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Nothing like letting thugs play, just say "I'm sorry Mr Richt, I promise I won't do it a 4th time" and everythings good to go. No discipline.



It wasn't an arrest, it was due to his attitude, which many kids deal with. Glad he decided to tighten up, as we need him to contribute and push IC for the starting job. Competition is a good thing.


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2011)

Hopefully he will spend a little more time in the weight room too  with Mr. Brown. Compared to just about every other RB in the SEC, he simply looked soft.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 28, 2011)

ryork said:


> Hopefully he will spend a little more time in the weight room too  with Mr. Brown. Compared to just about every other RB in the SEC, he simply looked soft.



Word in Athens is that the weight room is not a "happy place" right.

Don't mean there's discontent, do mean that it's all work while the kiddies are there.


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2011)

> the weight room is not a "happy place" right.



Good!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 28, 2011)

so he was suspended for 3 weeks in which the team really wasn't doing anything except working out?  lol.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 28, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so he was suspended for 3 weeks in which the team really wasn't doing anything except working out?  lol.



Don't forget he was also suspended for NSD while the team was looking to sign another rb that wants early playing time.  How many rb's are in that backfield now Mark?


----------



## AU Bassman (Feb 28, 2011)

Ealy may be back, but Crowell has got to be the man.

  If Crowell does'nt win the job outright with his talent I will be shocked. Eight to twelve carries in the opener against Boise. Same vs USC and should be the starter by game three. No redshirt for Crowell. He is the best back on UGA's roster today.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Don't forget he was also suspended for NSD while the team was looking to sign another rb that wants early playing time.  How many rb's are in that backfield now Mark?



More Tech envy.  How predictable.  That's ok.  I find as I get older that I like predictable.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2011)

Why is Ealy being defended, he's a tard and has messed up numerous times. Where do you draw the line?  Mettenberger was never convicted either, but he was kicked off team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Why is Ealy being defended, he's a tard and has messed up numerous times. Where do you draw the line?  Mettenberger was never convicted either, but he was kicked off team.



Two totally different siuations. For starters, the decision on Mettenberger, was not one that Richt made. Secondly, a bad attitude is a less glaring offense than what Mett did. I'm not saying Mett should have been booted, but his was more of a PR hit to the university, than Ealey's bad attitude.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Why is Ealy being defended, he's a tard and has messed up numerous times. Where do you draw the line?  Mettenberger was never convicted either, but he was kicked off team.



Where did anybody defend Ealy?  From what I've seen the consensus has been that if he will get his head on straight, work hard, and stay out of trouble from here on out, everybod wants him to stay.  But if he decides to be lazy, make dumb decisions, and get in trouble, everybody would just as soon see him go.

it's so funny how the extremes on both sides have to radically different views of what has actually been said.  One non dawgs claim that we through Ealy under the bus.  The malcontent dawgs think we are defending him.  and all that has been said was that if we will do right we won't him to stay, if not he is welcome to go.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> More Tech envy.  How predictable.  That's ok.  I find as I get older that I like predictable.




There is nothing to envy in having Ealey on your team.  Try to spin it as much as you choose.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> KJ, you're an idiot.



I do find that when your right and people don't like it they get defensive.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 28, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I do find that when your right and people don't like it they get defensive.



When was signing day and when was ealey suspended?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> When was signing day and when was ealey suspended?


Do you mean when Richt suspended him or announced it to the public.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 28, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I do find that when your right and people don't like it they get defensive.





KrazieJacket95 said:


> Do you mean when Richt suspended him or announced it to the public.



Ealey was suspended the Friday after signing day, after he missed a mandatory run. What else you got?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Ealey was suspended the Friday after signing day, after he missed a mandatory runthe week before What else you got?



Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 1, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Why is Ealy being defended, he's a tard and has messed up numerous times. Where do you draw the line?



I wouldn't go that far, but I do worry that he's a liability off the field.  Like SGD said, if he's gonna work hard and contribute, I hope he stays.  But it's always in the back of my mind that he's gonna do something boneheaded again.



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so he was suspended for 3 weeks in which the team really wasn't doing anything except working out?  lol.



Something funny?  Suppose a coach wants to get a kid's attitude in check by suspending him for 3 weeks from working out with the team, is he allowed to do that?  What do you think is a fitting punishment to encourage a kid to adjust his attitude?



KrazieJacket95 said:


> Sounds fishy to me.



Fishy?  Call the NCAA!!!  Call the FBI!!! Call the UN!!!  KJ says there's something fishy!!!  Were any NCAA rules broken?  Was something illegal done by suspending the kid for a few weeks?  Did it somehow adversely affect your life or cause deep emotional trauma that this kid was suspended around NSD and was reinstated before Spring practice?  Maybe next time CMR will call you and check to see when his suspensions should start and when they should end.  That way, it wouldn't be fishy anymore would it, oh great arbiter of all things fishy?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 1, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but I do worry that he's a liability off the field.  Like SGD said, if he's gonna work hard and contribute, I hope he stays.  But it's always in the back of my mind that he's gonna do something boneheaded again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, message to all woody's posters:  don't question anything about georgie or they start crying and fall off the turnip truck.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 1, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Dang, message to all woody's posters:  don't question anything about georgie or they start crying and fall off the turnip truck.



No tears.  No anger either.  Sorry if that was too much sarcasm for one post.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 1, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> No tears.  No anger either.  Sorry if that was too much sarcasm for one post.



It's all just banter on a message board.  You seem like a reasonable enough guy in real life.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 1, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Why is Ealy being defended, he's a tard and has messed up numerous times. Where do you draw the line?  Mettenberger was never convicted either, but he was kicked off team.



Ignorance my man ... ignorance.  Mettenberger cut a plea deal and plead guilty to a lesser offense that was a good deal for him.  He lied to Coach about what he did. Had he manned up and told the truth, he probably would be on the team today.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 1, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It's all just banter on a message board.  You seem like a reasonable enough guy in real life.



.... and you live up to your handle when you sit behind a keyboard!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 1, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> Something funny?  Suppose a coach wants to get a kid's attitude in check by suspending him for 3 weeks from working out with the team, is he allowed to do that?  What do you think is a fitting punishment to encourage a kid to adjust his attitude?



Yeah, I find it funny.  You don't have to like it.

What is this, Ealey's 5th strike?


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> it's so funny how the extremes on both sides have to radically different views of what has actually been said.  One non dawgs claim that we through Ealy under the bus.  The malcontent dawgs think we are defending him.  and all that has been said was that if we will do right we won't him to stay, if not he is welcome to go.




It amazing how different things look from both sides isnt it?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It amazing how different things look from both sides isnt it?



Yep.  And here I am, stuck in the middle with the truth.  Not as entertaining and dramatic but I'll leave hyperbole, drama, and the like to Woody's beauty shop gossip group and "This one's for Cam" interweb guerilla army.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh the uproar over Washaun Ealy.  Interesting how most of the poop being launched is coming from fans of the team that he has rolled up about 400 yards on the last two meetings.  But I'm sure there is no connection.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Sounds fishy to me.



Good thing that really doesn't matter I guess.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  And here I am, stuck in the middle with the truth.  Not as entertaining and dramatic but I'll leave hyperbole, drama, and the like to Woody's beauty shop gossip group and "This one's for Cam" interweb guerilla army.




Ok,  Cool story


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Ok,  Cool story



Your approval was what I was striving for.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Your approval was what I was striving for.



My job here is done.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> My job here is done.



Job?


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 1, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Sounds fishy to me.



Signing day was on the second or third of February and ealey missed his run on the 5th or 6th. News broke out about this on the 7th or 8th. Yeah, real fishy. See post 15.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 1, 2011)

glad to hear this,hope the young man has his mind set to be the best he can be.I think its great that Mark well give a little and have some understanding that these are young men that he is dealing with.

I agree that there is only so much you can do to help someone if they are not willing to help them self,with that said,if the young man does not have his mind right this go around,he may just be gone for good.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe he needed time off to go to court and get his license back, do some community service, make some money to pay his fines...etc


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Maybe he needed time off to go to court and get his license back, do some community service, make some money to pay his fines...etc



Hahahahahahahahah!!!  Man we have never heard that one!!  Woohoo!!  Man that was good.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hahahahahahahahah!!!  Man we have never heard that one!!  Woohoo!!  Man that was good.



I was being serious, hence the lack of joking smiley.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was being serious, hence the lack of joking smiley.



It was so original.  I mean you've never posted similar tripe in the context of a UGA thread before.  

Interesting how you want certain other types of posts to go away yet you repeat the same stuff over and over.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Maybe he needed time off to go to court and get his license back, do some community service, make some money to pay his fines...etc



Ahh Poor Techies. I know it must be hard when yall cant beat us in FB, and now Hewit has ruined your B Ball program! Thanks for stopping bye!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 1, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Ahh Poor Techies. I know it must be hard when yall cant beat us in FB, and now Hewit has ruined your B Ball program! Thanks for stopping bye!



LoL...I don't understand why you guys think this is a joke.  I'm being totally serious, maybe he did actually need time off from team activities to take care of some stuff.  That never occurred to you?  If so it was a good move by Richt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...I don't understand why you guys think this is a joke.  I'm being totally serious, maybe he did actually need time off from team activities to take care of some stuff.  That never occurred to you?  If so it was a good move by Richt.



Oh man you do not want to know the answer to that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh man you do not want to know the answer to that.



Are you kidding me?  I very well know the answer and I couldn't care less about what you think.  It's just fun messing with yall dog fans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are you kidding me?  I very well know the answer and I couldn't care less about what you think.  It's just fun messing with yall dog fans.



You're so above all of this aren't you?

All that ego is funny.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're so above all of this aren't you?
> 
> All that ego is funny.



Get over it dude, I can't comment anywhere without you trying to go back and forth with me.  Come on man, it's getting old.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Get over it dude, I can't comment anywhere without you trying to go back and forth with me.  Come on man, it's getting old.



Oh good Lord.  Man you are so whiney.  You come into UGA threads, run your mouth, and then you complain when I say something to you about it.  When you post in other forums do i chase you down and give you grief?  No I don't.

Do you stand in fire ant beds and complain about getting bitten?

Either toughen up or stop would be my best advice to you.


----------



## DSGB (Mar 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's just fun messing with yall dog fans.





Nitram4891 said:


> Come on man, it's getting old.



Word!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh good Lord.  Man you are so whiney.  You come into UGA threads, run your mouth, and then you complain when I say something to you about it.  When you post in other forums do i chase you down and give you grief?  No I don't.
> 
> Do you stand in fire ant beds and complain about getting bitten?
> 
> Either toughen up or stop would be my best advice to you.



You completely just described yourself.   Nobody can say anything for fun or seriously that even remotely skirts on UGA without you taking it as a personal attack.  

Like it or not the thread is about Ealey, not you.  If you can't handle the opinions that the kid is a screw up and alot of football fans find it hilarious he is still on the team, get over it. I don't come here and rub it in when UGA loses, in fact I am generally supportive.  Were I a bulldog I would feel that Richt just kicked me in the stomach by announcing Ealey is back.  Don't feel bad I hear he was a screw up long before he arrived at Georgie.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 1, 2011)

i am a DAWG fan and have no problem with a kid getting a second chance, but when do you say enough is enough?  Next time he messes up what will happen, he miss a work out? oooo bet that really sucked. How bout making him sit out a few games, that would help him get his head on straight. Funny how everyone wants Ealy back and thinks he's all Mr respectful now. I hope he is but it just bothers me that athletes get so many "2nd" chances and eventually booted off. Make a statement, zero tolerance, you mess up you're gone. Then you will see a better group next time. I mean all they gotta DO IS SAY i'M SORRY AND promise i'VE LEARNED MY LESSON, AND HEY YOU'TRE BACK ON THE TEAM...

Bet that wouldn't work for Vandy or Duke. But guess that why they suck at sports, more discipline means less athletes.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You completely just described yourself.   Nobody can say anything for fun or seriously that even remotely skirts on UGA without you taking it as a personal attack.
> 
> Like it or not the thread is about Ealey, not you.  If you can't handle the opinions that the kid is a screw up and alot of football fans find it hilarious he is still on the team, get over it. I don't come here and rub it in when UGA loses, in fact I am generally supportive.  Were I a bulldog I would feel that Richt just kicked me in the stomach by announcing Ealey is back.  Don't feel bad I hear he was a screw up long before he arrived at Georgie.



Listen to yourself.  You and your friend telling me to "get over it."    Who do you think you are? You two should take your own advice.  That "screw up" has made your team look like a bunch limp wristed girlie men for two years straight.  And what ought to make you feel kicked in the stomach is the way Tech craps themselves when they play UGA.  Get over it?  Get over yourself.   Jeez what a pair of whiney babies.  If you want to trash my team, prepare to get your feelings hurt I guess.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Listen to yourself.  You and your friend telling me to "get over it."    Who do you think you are? You two should take your own advice.  That "screw up" has made your team look like a bunch limp wristed girlie men for two years straight.  And what ought to make you feel kicked in the stomach is the way Tech craps themselves when they play UGA.  Get over it?  Get over yourself.   Jeez what a pair of whiney babies.  If you want to trash my team, prepare to get your feelings hurt I guess.



I know who I am, a person who doesn't derive my self esteem and confidence from a football score.  Your view points out exactly what is wrong with the UGA football program.  Who cares if they lie, steal, rape, or kill...winning football games is all that matters.  Keep hiding your desire to have a somewhat clean program like GT.  It makes my day...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I know who I am, a person who doesn't derive my self esteem and confidence from a football score.  Your view points out exactly what is wrong with the UGA football program.  Who cares if they lie, steal, rape, or kill...winning football games is all that matters.  Keep hiding your desire to have a somewhat clean program like GT.  It makes my day...



Kill?  Rape?  Steal? Seriously?  You are a drama queen aren't you?

Ealy broke team rules and got in trouble for a hit and run on a suspended license and you are comparing it to murder, robbery, and rape.  Think about how stupid that is.  I don't like what he did but it is not even in the same ball park as those things.  I won't say that you represent anything about the Tech fan base as a whole.  You don't.  You're just angry little Techie who has been nearly driven nuts by not being able to beat UGA.

You and Nitram are like a couple of monkeys in a cage flinging poop and urine.  You can't get out and all you know to do is keep flinging.  Scream some more little fella.  Maybe it will change Tech's record against UGA but I doubt it.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 1, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I know who I am, a person who doesn't derive my self esteem and confidence from a football score.



I'd say that's a good thing considering your choice of football teams...


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 1, 2011)

KJ, we're laughing at you, not with you.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kill?  Rape?  Steal? Seriously?  You are a drama queen aren't you?
> 
> Ealy broke team rules and got in trouble for a hit and run on a suspended license and you are comparing it to murder, robbery, and rape.  Think about how stupid that is.  I don't like what he did but it is not even in the same ball park as those things.  I won't say that you represent anything about the Tech fan base as a whole.  You don't.  You're just angry little Techie who has been nearly driven nuts by not being able to beat UGA.
> 
> You and Nitram are like a couple of monkeys in a cage flinging poop and urine.  You can't get out and all you know to do is keep flinging.  Scream some more little fella.  Maybe it will change Tech's record against UGA but I doubt it.



If you like writing stories then I know a company that might help you get published.  You will have to show more origional thought and put out something worth reading.  
I never accused Ealey of any one thing just said he was a bad apple.  I was speaking of a mentality that is becoming more prevalent in college football.  If you have to take everything a person says at its literal meaning that is your problem.  
Have you ever thought seriously about seeking counselin?  You possibly could be a risk to society.  I never took much psychology in college but last week on CSI Miami they had a guy much like you.  I'd call somebody bro, never know when one of your episodes might hurt someone.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I'd say that's a good thing considering your choice of football teams...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 1, 2011)

I thought it'd be a cold day in you-know-where when Emu made more sense than any of you other Pup fans, but here it is, a nice 70* day in February instead.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I thought it'd be a cold day in you-know-where when Emu made more sense than any of you other Pup fans, but here it is, a nice 70* day in February instead.



I thought it was March.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I thought it'd be a cold day in you-know-where when Emu made more sense than any of you other Pup fans, but here it is, a nice 70* day in February instead.



Check your calendar Doc.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 1, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I'd say that's a good thing considering your choice of football teams...



I guess if I picked my team based on results I would have been a Bama fan.  Could have studied more dendrology to make sure I fit in.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 1, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> KJ, we're laughing at you, not with you.



I dont recall where I solicited your audience.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 1, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Check your calendar Doc.





rex upshaw said:


> I thought it was March.



Its not a leap year?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> If you like writing stories then I know a company that might help you get published.  You will have to show more origional thought and put out something worth reading.
> I never accused Ealey of any one thing just said he was a bad apple.  I was speaking of a mentality that is becoming more prevalent in college football.  If you have to take everything a person says at its literal meaning that is your problem.
> Have you ever thought seriously about seeking counselin?  You possibly could be a risk to society.  I never took much psychology in college but last week on CSI Miami they had a guy much like you.  I'd call somebody bro, never know when one of your episodes might hurt someone.



Original thought?  I guess you know a lot about that?  It always makes me laugh when some little pseudointelectual posts this sort of thing.  It's kind of like the kid who can't walk and chew gum at the same time talking about how he is going to play in the NBA.  And if what I type is not worth reading, why do you keep reading it genius?

I don't need "counselin" thanks but if I ever do I'll pm you and get you to reccomend whoever it is that you are seeing.  If you are so threatened by what I said then you probably need it.

We agree that Ealy has acted like a punk.  He's not some dangerous criminal but his attitude has sucked to date.  Now he claims to want to straighten up and fly right.  Since his worst transgresion so far has been a traffic incident that didn't involve a DUI or someone being physically hurt, I'm ok with him getting a chnce to prove  that he can do it.  If he gets in trouble again I would just as soon he go to Southern or wherever it is that he wants to go.

For now he's on the team.  I'm sorry that drives you so batty but for now you'll just have to "get over it."


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I thought it'd be a cold day in you-know-where when Emu made more sense than any of you other Pup fans, but here it is, a nice 70* day in February instead.



I'm sorry I let you down.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 2, 2011)

"Can't we all just get along?" ~ Rodney King


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 2, 2011)

Well Doc, at least I know what month it is.  Dang man, .....well you're a techie I guess.


I have no problem with Ealy being back on the team, but I wonder how many times this has happened, and how many more times he will let his attitude get in the way then cry a little and make more promises. Also wonder where do you draw the line?  Please answer that question, how many chances does a "smart" college kid need to fly straight.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Original thought?  I guess you know a lot about that?  It always makes me laugh when some little pseudointelectual posts this sort of thing.  It's kind of like the kid who can't walk and chew gum at the same time talking about how he is going to play in the NBA.  And if what I type is not worth reading, why do you keep reading it genius?
> 
> I don't need "counselin" thanks but if I ever do I'll pm you and get you to reccomend whoever it is that you are seeing.  If you are so threatened by what I said then you probably need it.
> 
> ...



Sorry your gettting so bent out of shape about this.  GT guys are just poking some fun, I will remember only georgie fans can poke fun around here.  Stay cool little buddy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Sorry your gettting so bent out of shape about this.  GT guys are just poking some fun, I will remember only georgie fans can poke fun around here.  Stay cool little buddy.



I am not bent out of shape.  I am making fun of you.  You were the one that came in here and went on a tirade.  Since then I've just been making fun of you.  Stay cool little nerd.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2011)

I rank this thread about a 5! Could have been better but it mostly lil techies crying as usual!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I am not bent out of shape.  I am making fun of you.  You were the one that came in here and went on a tirade.  Since then I've just been making fun of you.  Stay cool little nerd.



I can see you continue with your false sense of reality, i'll pray for you.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 2, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I can see you continue with your false sense of reality, i'll pray for you.



You might be better served praying for the gnats, there's nothing wrong with SGD.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 2, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Sorry your gettting so bent out of shape about this.  GT guys are just poking some fun, I will remember only georgie fans can poke fun around here.  Stay cool little buddy.



Come on, man.  You come in here and stir the pot, and when folks hand it back to you, you act like you are some martyr. If you are gonna dish it out, you gotta be able to take it.  Quit deviling the dog if you don't wanna get bit.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> You might be better served praying for the gnats, there's nothing wrong with SGD.



Yep.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 3, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> Come on, man.  You come in here and stir the pot, and when folks hand it back to you, you act like you are some martyr. If you are gonna dish it out, you gotta be able to take it.  Quit deviling the dog if you don't wanna get bit.



You did hit your head hard while falling off that turnip truck.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I'd say that's a good thing considering your choice of football teams...



Oh no you didn't .... oh yes you did.     Hand met face!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> Come on, man.  You come in here and stir the pot, and when folks hand it back to you, you act like you are some martyr. If you are gonna dish it out, you gotta be able to take it.  Quit deviling the dog if you don't wanna get bit.



oh, he takes it alright.....


----------



## DSGB (Mar 3, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I have no problem with Ealy being back on the team, but I wonder how many times this has happened, and how many more times he will let his attitude get in the way then cry a little and make more promises. Also wonder where do you draw the line?  Please answer that question, how many chances does a "smart" college kid need to fly straight.



Hopefully that was his last chance and he gets his act together.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I can see you continue with your false sense of reality, i'll pray for you.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well I would like to know what I've said that was not true.  Nothing.
> 
> But I aprreciate the prayers.  I can always use them.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 4, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Hopefully that was his last chance and he gets his act together.



Me too, just hate it when players keep messing up and getting petty punishment, then back on the team. To really make a statement, dish out a 5 game suspension, then maybe they'll straighten up.

Sorta like letting a habitual violator of substance abuse to just get probation instead of 10 years in prison, who you think is more apt to do it again?   Just asking.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 5, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Me too, just hate it when players keep messing up and getting petty punishment, then back on the team. To really make a statement, dish out a 5 game suspension, then maybe they'll straighten up.
> 
> Sorta like letting a habitual violator of substance abuse to just get probation instead of 10 years in prison, who you think is more apt to do it again?   Just asking.



Ealy is an incredible athlete and a valuable asset to the team. If he continues to grow up and stop acting like a teenager, I'd rather he do that at UGA than some other school.

I think some of you forget how young these kids are, and you forget how stupid _you_ were at that age.

As far as your comment about substance abuse, I'll just let that stand on it's own lack of merit.


----------

